# Do you like gangsta rap?



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lots of niggas nowadays don't even know what good rap is. Eazy E and Ice Cube were good rappers.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 23, 2014)

Ice JJ Fish.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 23, 2014)

Does Little Wayne's Lollipop count as "gangsta"?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Depends I always have preferred East Coast hip hop over west coast gangsta rap although I do enjoy NWA and early snoop dogg


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Lots of the good shit was made in 1988.

Lil waynes lollipop i guess is arguably gangsta rap. I like that song too.

Favorite gangsta raps:
1. Boyz N The Hood - Eazy E
2. Fuck The Police - Niggaz Wit Attitudes
3.  Ruthless Villian - Eazy E ft MC Ren
4. Real Mothaphuckin Gs - Eazy E
5. Welcome to Atlanta - Jermaine Dupri ft Ludacris


----------



## weatMod (Dec 24, 2014)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Lots of niggas nowadays don't even know what good rap is. Eazy E and Ice Cube were good rappers.


 
i agree the old school west coast shit was good, everything else in the genre is pretty much crap


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2014)

Nothing more hardcore than this.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Lots of the good shit was made in 1988.
> 
> Lil waynes lollipop i guess is arguably gangsta rap. I like that song too.
> 
> ...


Why no fuck wit dre? That's arguably one of the greatest diss songs ever.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Lemme look it up. The thing about these songs is it takes 2 or 3 times to like them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2014)

On a serious note I'm quite close to memorizing the entirety of Hypnotize by Biggie.


----------



## falconcrest (Dec 24, 2014)

do I like what??? lol just kidding
I liked ''Mockingbird'' and 1 or 2 other Emenim songs,bout it tho.hope I spelled that fellers name right lol


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Lemme look it up. The thing about these songs is it takes 2 or 3 times to like them.


Its a great song really although I still find eazy better than cube overall (the fact eazy did do awful movies may be part of it tho)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> On a serious note I'm quite close to memorizing the entirety of Hypnotize by Biggie.


I have all eminem songs memorized, 3 ludacris songs and 4 eazy e songs. and 1 ice cube song.

RevPokemon whos this silly motherfucker in the orange? He's so short
http://i.imgur.com/vFTm6zDl.jpg


----------



## Reploid (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm heterosexual white grown man, so nope.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2014)

Reploid said:


> I'm heterosexual white grown man, so nope.


 

So am I but I do enjoy the rap music.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I have all eminem songs memorized, 3 ludacris songs and 4 eazy e songs. and 1 ice cube song.
> 
> RevPokemon whos this silly motherfucker in the orange? He's so short
> http://i.imgur.com/vFTm6zDl.jpg


Bushwick bill



Reploid said:


> I'm heterosexual white grown man, so nope.


You just described over 50 or 60% of rap fans


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 24, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Bushwick bill


Lol hes 3 foot 8. Thats how big i was when i came out the womb

Im heterosexual and im white yet i still like it. One of the teachers at my school had an earbud in and was listening to an ice cube song xD


----------



## NAND0 (Dec 24, 2014)

Tech N9ne. Nuff said


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Lol hes 3 foot 8. Thats how big i was when i came out the womb
> 
> Im heterosexual and im white yet i still like it. One of the teachers at my school had an earbud in and was listening to an ice cube song xD


Really the whole whites can't like rap thing is over.


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2014)

JJ Fad


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2014)

Seriously, though, if you just want something that is vulgar and loaded with themes from the rule of the jungle, then you want Kool Keith's latest, Magnetic Pimp Force Field.

If you want to go old school, then I'd have to start with Gang Starr, Public Enemy, or BDP's Criminal Minded. Or you could go on back to, Run-DMC, Grandmaster Flash, The Last Poets and Gil Scott Heron. Of course if you are talking pimps, hoes and such, then you want Ultramagnetic M.C.'s (smack my bitch up).

Moving it forward, Dre went from "Egypt Egypt" to World Class Wrecking Crew, on to NWA, and that was the last of his best as far as I'm concerned. Likewise, NWA only remained relevant to me in their first album, and each of their first solo albums. Beyond that, it began to suck for the most part, maybe Cube being the exception. D.O.C. couldn't help his accident, so that is what that is.

Beyond that, the rest of the gangster scene sucks. Dead Prez is good though, Immortal Technique, Jedi Mind Tricks, Payday Monsanto, El Da Sensei and The Returners, Killer Mike, ELP, Pharoahe Monch, Billy Woods, Super Chron Flight Brothers, Armand Hammer, etc. Not sure what everyone here refers to as "gangster", but it's street, it's life, it's the world, is about solutions rather than mere pollution.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 24, 2014)

I love East coast Rap
West side Rap
Old school rap (80's-90's)
Hate the mainstream rap of today (abeit a few exceptions like Eminem and a few others)


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Lots of niggas nowadays don't even know what good rap is. Eazy E and Ice Cube were good rappers.


 

A-FUCKING-MEN!

A lot of these fucking kids these days think of "gangsta" as a bunch of fucking idiots getting drunk, going clubbing, and talking about all the shit they got. I grew up near Newark. Next town over. I grew up with REAL Gangsta Rap. N.W.A., KRS-One, Big Daddy Kane, Biggie(and Junior M.A.F.I.A.), 2Pac and the other shit that wasn't rap, but was a part of the culture like Jodeci, A Tribe Called Quest, etc.

Gangsta rap had soul, it had a message. It was a warning. "This is what I went through, here's why you should try to get out". It was a form of therapy, an outlet.

Now, it's just all bullshit and studio made.

I miss those old days man. We memorized the songs so much, we could spit word for word, even the DIRTY version. We used to spit with the radio and fill in the skips where the curses were.

Let me share one that a lot of people seem to have forgotten. If you remember this, you WERE there for the good old days:


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

flabulousfreddy said:


> A-FUCKING-MEN!
> 
> A lot of these fucking kids these days think of "gangsta" as a bunch of fucking idiots getting drunk, going clubbing, and talking about all the shit they got. I grew up near Newark. Next town over. I grew up with REAL Gangsta Rap. N.W.A., KRS-One, Big Daddy Kane, Biggie(and Junior M.A.F.I.A.), 2Pac and the other shit that wasn't rap, but was a part of the culture like Jodeci, A Tribe Called Quest, etc.
> 
> ...





Makes me sad because although I was born in 96 and missed those days when I started to listen to hip hop I found I liked run dmc , geto boys,tupac, biggie, Beastie boys,wu tang, nwa, lakim shabazz, BDP,  and what not then I discovered some good mainstream rappers like eminem,nas,jay z, outkast and Kendrick Lamar in addition to god Indy/underground like run the jewels, el p, slugg, rob sonic, and Aesop rock.
Either way I upsets me my pal will listen to that YMCMB crap but not good stuff


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2014)

i too like nicki minaj


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

prowler said:


> i too like nicki minaj


And I suppose you only like her for her musical abilities and nothing else.


----------



## purupuru (Dec 24, 2014)

Gangsta rap? Is that some kind of joke? Most of those so called gangstas keepin it real are living pampered life styles. Sure they're gangstas


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2014)

Any fans of Slimthug or Scarface? I love then niggas.:3


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Jayro said:


> Any fans of Slimthug or Scarface? I love then niggas.:3


I'm from Houston so I know about those two and can say i love scareface in geto boys and as a single. I'm not a huge slim thug fan but he is better then most of the current crap rappers.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> I'm from Houston so I know about those two and can say i love scareface in geto boys and as a single. I'm not a huge slim thug fan but he is better then most of the current crap rappers.


 
I love geto boys, and have ever since I bought the Office Space soundtrack. :3


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Jayro said:


> I love geto boys, and have ever since I bought the Office Space soundtrack. :3


Sweet! Yeah the geto boys are probably the most underrated rap group of all time and what they accomplished was huge plus they were one of the first great groups (or artist for that matter) that wasnt from Cali or NY .


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

Any Immortal Technique fans here?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

flabulousfreddy said:


> Any Immortal Technique fans here?



He is really great easily top 5 indy/underground rappers currently in the game


----------



## geishroy (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

geishroy said:


> I'll just leave this here:



Great song but my personal all time favorite BDP song is the bridge is over. The way it samples its still rock and roll to me is truly brilliant.


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2014)

I stand corrected, The Ghetto Boys were good!

Also, Mad Lion is from Texas!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

XDel said:


> I stand corrected, The Ghetto Boys were good!
> 
> Also, Mad Lion is from Texas!


Yeah Texas has some good rappers although its still not a rap area like NYC,LA,Chicago ,and Atlanta.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2014)

Money, woman, guns, killing people, police being bastards.
All the rapsongs ever made are about that. 

No I don't like rap.
However, there's one song from Ice cube which I do like, mainly cause of it being in GTA SA.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Money, woman, guns, killing people, police being bastards.
> All the rapsongs ever made are about that.
> 
> No I don't like rap.
> However, there's one song from Ice cube which I do like, mainly cause of it being in GTA SA.


Thats fact rap a lot of good rap is thought provoking and makes you think (try Aesop rock's none shall pass if you think rap is nonsense about violence)


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Thats fact rap a lot of good rap is thought provoking and makes you think (try Aesop rock's none shall pass if you think rap is nonsense about violence)


 
Couldn't care less.
Don't like it in general, don't going to listen to it as well.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 24, 2014)

I like Watsky and Run the Jewels, do those count?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

endoverend said:


> I like Watsky and Run the Jewels, do those count?


No rtj isn't gangsta rap although they are great (them or hail Mary mall on are probably the best rap group currently)


----------



## endoverend (Dec 24, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> No rtj isn't gangsta rap although they are great (them or hail Mary mall on are probably the best rap group currently)


 
Well they're still good even if they're not gangsta...


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Well they're still good even if they're not gangsta...


Yeah a lot of great rap isn't gangsta rap


----------



## XDel (Dec 24, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah Texas has some good rappers although its still not a rap area like NYC,LA,Chicago ,and Atlanta.


 
When I moved to Dallas in 84, NOBODY knew what Rap let alone Hip-Hop was... and yet there was a local radio station that would play all old school (well it was all old school at the time) on Saturdays, 70's on up to the 80's. Up till then I'd been exposed to very little beyond Midnight Star, I.E. GrandMaster Flash. Not to say that Midnight Star was Hip-Hop, but you know...

I later moved to Fort Worth, about the same story, hardly anyone knew what rap or Hip-Hop was, but every other Saturday, this one station had a REAL DJ, who would mix rap with stuff like "This old man, and what not"

It seems like that once Beastie Boys and Tone Loc hit the state, people started to catch on, but then by the early 90's a lot of it went to pot and now the underground independent guys are about the only ones worth listening to and who are saying anything real.  It's sad.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

XDel said:


> When I moved to Dallas in 84, NOBODY knew what Rap let alone Hip-Hop was... and yet there was a local radio station that would play all old school (well it was all old school at the time) on Saturdays, 70's on up to the 80's. Up till then I'd been exposed to very little beyond Midnight Star, I.E. GrandMaster Flash. Not to say that Midnight Star was Hip-Hop, but you know...
> 
> I later moved to Fort Worth, about the same story, hardly anyone knew what rap or Hip-Hop was, but every other Saturday, this one station had a REAL DJ, who would mix rap with stuff like "This old man, and what not"
> 
> It seems like that once Beastie Boys and Tone Loc hit the state, people started to catch on, but then by the early 90's a lot of it went to pot and now the underground independent guys are about the only ones worth listening to and who are saying anything real.  It's sad.


True mainly nowadays the best stuff is Rhymesayers,Def Jux(although its on break),And mass appeal records is promising with Nas and RTJ. The best Mainstream is probably Roc, good music and def jam although they are mixed overall in quality


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 9, 2015)

gangsta rap thread and nobody brought up Big L's "lifestylez of da poor and dangerous"? what the shit, man. 8 iz enuff is one of the best songs i've ever heard. i think cam'ron was on that track too, back when he was "killa cam". haha


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

SinkyChan17 said:


> gangsta rap thread and nobody brought up Big L's "lifestylez of da poor and dangerous"? what the shit, man. 8 iz enuff is one of the best songs i've ever heard. i think cam'ron was on that track too, back when he was "killa cam". haha


Think it depends. Generally gangsta rap is west coast plus L is more horrorcore


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 9, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Lots of niggas nowadays don't even know what good rap is. Eazy E and Ice Cube were good rappers.


White people that say "n****" should be forced to wear a sandwich board in the hood that says "I hate niggers" Die Hard 2 style


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Think it depends. Generally gangsta rap is west coast plus L is more horrorcore


 
"there ain't no food in my fridge; just body parts."
i was about to disagree with you.. and then i remember lines like that, and go "oh shit. hes' right."



yuyuyup said:


> White people that say "n****" should be forced to wear a sandwich board in the hood that says "I hate niggers" Die Hard 2 style


 

yeah.. i never really got that shit, to be honest. i often hear a lot of that especially around where i live, and when they say it, they act like it's all gravy because they used to be best friends with a black dude.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

yuyuyup said:


> White people that say "n****" should be forced to wear a sandwich board in the hood that says "I hate niggers" Die Hard 2 style


Yes I agree whites should never say that word, no matter what



SinkyChan17 said:


> "there ain't no food in my fridge; just body parts."
> i was about to disagree with you.. and then i remember lines like that, and go "oh shit. hes' right."


Well horror core and gangsta are closely similarly except for differences (gangsta is west coast while horror is neutral). I'd say to clearly see the difference listen to nwa then to the geto boys and you'll see it


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 9, 2015)

NWA is the jam for sure, but i usually just stick with eazy-e.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

SinkyChan17 said:


> NWA is the jam for sure, but i usually just stick with eazy-e.


You know I'm the same but I think its just I think eazy is the best member (although I think most would say dre is)


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 9, 2015)

dre got the beats. honestly, his rhymes don't get me so much to be honest. it's like "enh. he's alright i guess. i could listen to him like while i'm driving down the street with my buddies or something." but the real jam for me right now is still the doppelgangaz. can't turn that shit off even if i wanted to.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

SinkyChan17 said:


> dre got the beats. honestly, his rhymes don't get me so much to be honest. it's like "enh. he's alright i guess. i could listen to him like while i'm driving down the street with my buddies or something." but the real jam for me right now is still the doppelgangaz. can't turn that shit off even if i wanted to.


Dre is more popular for beats and his great production skills (Eminem,50,Lamar) but he isn't a top 5 gangsta rapper thb.

Doppelgangaz, I haven't heard of them but I'll check em out


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2015)

hmm no. I don't like gangsta rap.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> hmm no. I don't like gangsta rap.


You don't vinscool?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> You don't vinscool?


 
nope, that is not a musical style I like.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> nope, that is not a musical style I like.


What do you like in music?


----------



## Tiffani (Feb 9, 2015)

My favorite would be Tupac, but NWA and Geto Boys and Dre and Snoop and Ice Cube and DMX were pretty good too. Not quite in the same category but Luniz were good.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> You know I'm the same but I think its just I think eazy is the best member (although I think most would say dre is)


Agreed 100% ^


----------

